
How to get started with Ubuntu and Bash on Windows 10 - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-and-bash-arrive-on-windows-10/
======
JdeBP
The Microsoft article about this is on Hacker News at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11445301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11445301)
.

